# Sicherheitslücke in Facebook - Veröffentlichung unter falschem Namen



## Heiko (21 Juni 2011)

Recht interessant und einfach nachzuvollziehen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...eschrittene-mit-Facebook-Gruppen-1264593.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2011)

> Laut Facebook-Sprecherin Tina Kulow wird nach wie vor daran gearbeitet, den Fehler zu beheben. Vielleicht sorgt ja die Veröffentlichung für den notwendigen Druck, um das Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen.


Anjatanjatina?


----------



## Wembley (21 Juni 2011)

Und anhand solcher Dinge oder anderen Beglückungen der Menschheit wie Firesheep oder Faceniff werden einem diese "social networks" noch viel sympathischer.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Anjatanjatina?


----------

